# Jet vs Delta vs Powermatic saws?



## Rodney R (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm trying to decide on a table saw. I have a dewalt portable one, but I'm going to be remodeling another building, and making a permanent shop. My dewalt is too small, I don't have enough table in front or to the sides of the blade, and many times I'd like to cut glued up pieces, and they are just too long for the saw. I was leaning really hard towards a Powermatic 66, or a 2000. And then I saw some ads for the Jet..... And lots of guys talk about the Delta. I'd like something that's 3 or 5hp, single phase, and has a long rail for a fence - I can build/extend the tables for it, but it has to be built for that. I admit that I haven't done much research so far as models and features, but is there a certain brand to look for, or stay away from? I'm by no means a professional, this will be a hobby shop, but I don't want to fill the shop with junk tools. Most of the wood that I cut will be either red oak or black walnut.

Rodney


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

To throw another in the mix...have you considered a sawstop? Quality as good or better than some of the models you referenced, but with a monumental safety feature. 

If you rule that out....I'd be down to between the powermatic and delta unisaws....my personal preference would be for the delta as I like the dual front handle feature, and that they are still US made for about the same price as a powermatic.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

As to the jet.....they're ok but nothing to write home about. If you were going to go jet, if look at steel city or grizzly. Both comparable in quality yet cheaper than jet.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> As to the jet.....they're ok but nothing to write home about. If you were going to go jet, if look at steel city or grizzly. Both comparable in quality yet cheaper than jet.


I would disagree with this statement 100%. Own a Jet and a grizzly. In Fact they are set up about 10 feet from each other and I use them both extensively every week. The jet is certainly of better build quality. I have also used a unisaw a good bit and while I currently don't own one I am sure that I prefer the jet fence by a large margin. Now I know that the fence thing my just be personal preference but I am certain about which I prefer. I think that grizzly offers the best bang for buck. No chance that I would purchase a NEW unisaw. Granite city tools seems to be in line with all in this category. My local dealer. PMC has powermatics, saw stops, and jets setup on the show room and I think that both the PM and the Sawstop are of better build quality than the jet. If I was going to spend what the PM cost I would by the Sawstop instead. 

My 2 cents


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've used 2 jet saws....and just found them to be ok. I guess it's all opinion anyhow. If I were spending this much on a saw it would be saw stop no doubt. Why the dislike of the unease if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I think the new ones are not built like the old ones and when I compare them to the other saws on the market at the same price point they just don't match up in build quality to me. With my money I would buy a grizzly and run with the savings over the delta. This is just my opinion. Plenty of diehard unisaw fans out there I know. In the interest of full disclosure I also prefer a Milwaukee palm grip router base over over the sacred D handle porter cable, so I may just be a super weirdo.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ttharp said:


> I think the new ones are not built like the old ones and when I compare them to the other saws on the market at the same price point they just don't match up in build quality to me. With my money I would buy a grizzly and run with the savings over the delta. This is just my opinion. Plenty of diehard unisaw fans out there I know. In the interest of full disclosure I also prefer a Milwaukee palm grip router base over over the sacred D handle porter cable, so I may just be a super weirdo.


Fair enough...I think your the first person I've ever heard say they weren't impressed with the new unisaws. But I suppose that's why there's dozens of brands out there. To each their own.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*good point*



ryan50hrl said:


> To throw another in the mix...have you considered a Sawstop? Quality as good or better than some of the models you referenced, but with a monumental safety feature.
> 
> If you rule that out....I'd be down to between the powermatic and delta unisaws....my personal preference would be for the delta as I like the dual front handle feature, and that they are still US made for about the same price as a powermatic.


A table saw is a lifetime investment IF you are in a position to make that decision financially. The first one I bought new in 1960 lasted 40 years. The next ones were new in the 1980's, and they still run great. The next one a 12" 5 HP Powermatic was purchased in 1998 I think ... still is in like new condition. Last one was an '80's 12" off Craig's List runs great...

Pay the extra money get a Saw Stop, good quality, excellent safety features and good design. Parts availability on all the others may be a factor. Deltas are not known for good service these days. Saw Stop parts are an unknown to me at least...new company, who knows? :blink:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ttharp said:


> I would disagree with this statement 100%. Own a Jet and a grizzly. In Fact they are set up about 10 feet from each other and I use them both extensively every week. The jet is certainly of better build quality. I have also used a unisaw a good bit and while I currently don't own one I am sure that I prefer the jet fence by a large margin. Now I know that the fence thing my just be personal preference but I am certain about which I prefer. I think that grizzly offers the best bang for buck. No chance that I would purchase a NEW unisaw. Granite city tools seems to be in line with all in this category. My local dealer. PMC has powermatics, saw stops, and jets setup on the show room and I think that both the PM and the Sawstop are of better build quality than the jet. If I was going to spend what the PM cost I would by the Sawstop instead.
> 
> My 2 cents


Which Jet model and which Grizzly model do you own?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

knotscott said:



> Which Jet model and which Grizzly model do you own?



I have an older model of this saw. Bout 5 years old. 
http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/deluxe-xacta-saw-3hp-1ph-50-rip/708675PK
The only thing that I would complain about about this saw is the dust collection. I have to open the cabinet and push the dust to the hose about once a month. That may be due to not enough air movement. I have bought a large dust collector but haven't had time to order duct yet. 


And the grizzly is an older right hand tilt like this one

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3-HP-220V-Cabinet-Left-Tilting-Table-Saw/G1023RLW


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Ttharp said:


> I have an older model of this saw. Bout 5 years old.
> http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/deluxe-xacta-saw-3hp-1ph-50-rip/708675PK
> The only thing that I would complain about about this saw is the dust collection. I have to open the cabinet and push the dust to the hose about once a month. That may be due to not enough air movement. I have bought a large dust collector but haven't had time to order duct yet.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have an older Grizzly G1023S.... the newer G1023RL is a complete redesign from the old one.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

knotscott said:


> Sounds like you have an older Grizzly G1023S.... the newer G1023RL is a complete redesign from the old one.


Yes.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Rodney R said:


> I'm trying to decide on a table saw. I have a dewalt portable one, but I'm going to be remodeling another building, and making a permanent shop. My dewalt is too small, I don't have enough table in front or to the sides of the blade, and many times I'd like to cut glued up pieces, and they are just too long for the saw. I was leaning really hard towards a Powermatic 66, or a 2000. And then I saw some ads for the Jet..... And lots of guys talk about the Delta. I'd like something that's 3 or 5hp, single phase, and has a long rail for a fence - I can build/extend the tables for it, but it has to be built for that. I admit that I haven't done much research so far as models and features, but is there a certain brand to look for, or stay away from? I'm by no means a professional, this will be a hobby shop, but I don't want to fill the shop with junk tools. Most of the wood that I cut will be either red oak or black walnut.
> 
> Rodney


I wish you lived closer to Chattanooga, I would make a deal with you for your Dewalt and my Unisaw, I am downsizing my shop, don't need the big saw anymore.


----------



## Rodney R (Jan 3, 2014)

OK,
So I should take the Jet off my list and replace it with saw stop.... As I understand, that is the one that senses flesh, and stops the blade? Are they any good other than that feature? I know they are a new company(I assume, I had not heard of them till last week). I'm a novice when it comes to buying stuff like this, I really know very little, as I haven't had time to do any research on any of this stuff.... What is the advantage of the 12 and 14 inch blade over the 10 - is it just that it will cut through harder wood more easily, and it has a bigger motor? I was thinking that I'd just go with 10. Probably most 12's and 14's would be 3 phase.... I have no access to 3 phase, and would require a phase converter.... is there some reason I should do that, or should I just stick to single phase to keep things easier? I have read enough post here to know that a good fence is a must, and I want dust collection to be easy. I had to have a few boards planed at a nearby lumber yard, and I was in awe of their shop. Like the one poster said - this is a lifetime purchase, and if a saw lasts me 40 years, I will be old enough to be looking at retirement homes. I need to find one that will do the job for long time - I think I have the big things figured out - 3-5hp, 10 inch, excellent dust collection, good fence, big tables.... is there something that I left out? I'm looking to buy something used, maybe just hardly broke in - I've been checking ebay and CL, is there anywhere else I should look?

Rodney


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Rodney R said:


> OK, So I should take the Jet off my list and replace it with saw stop.... As I understand, that is the one that senses flesh, and stops the blade? Are they any good other than that feature? I know they are a new company(I assume, I had not heard of them till last week). I'm a novice when it comes to buying stuff like this, I really know very little, as I haven't had time to do any research on any of this stuff.... What is the advantage of the 12 and 14 inch blade over the 10 - is it just that it will cut through harder wood more easily, and it has a bigger motor? I was thinking that I'd just go with 10. Probably most 12's and 14's would be 3 phase.... I have no access to 3 phase, and would require a phase converter.... is there some reason I should do that, or should I just stick to single phase to keep things easier? I have read enough post here to know that a good fence is a must, and I want dust collection to be easy. I had to have a few boards planed at a nearby lumber yard, and I was in awe of their shop. Like the one poster said - this is a lifetime purchase, and if a saw lasts me 40 years, I will be old enough to be looking at retirement homes. I need to find one that will do the job for long time - I think I have the big things figured out - 3-5hp, 10 inch, excellent dust collection, good fence, big tables.... is there something that I left out? I'm looking to buy something used, maybe just hardly broke in - I've been checking ebay and CL, is there anywhere else I should look? Rodney



The sawstop really is a well made saw. I would find a dealer near you and go check out one.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rodney R said:


> OK,
> So I should take the Jet off my list and replace it with saw stop.... As I understand, that is the one that senses flesh, and stops the blade? Are they any good other than that feature? ....


Their top two models are excellent... the Professional Cabinet Saw (PCS) and Industrial Cabinet Saw (ICS), and are very competitively priced with other top shelf cabinet saws like the Unisaw or PM2000 even without the safety technology. Their contractor saw is a good saw within this class, but is considerably more expensive than other contractor saws or hybrids....in this case, the safety device is the main selling feature.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Rodney......I'm not saying Jet isn't worth a look, but no other saw will do what a Sawstop will. They are new in the sense that they have been around since 2005.....so not brand new....but not an old company either. Keeping in mind....powermatic and delta have both been sold in recent years....so its not like they're an old family company either. Sawstop appears to be growing pretty well as many schools and industrial shops have picked them up......so I wouldn't be too concerned about them going away any time soon....

As to their quality......they make a darn good saw in addition to the safety part. If you look inside one of them....they're built really well....which is a must to take the forces that will occur if you ever trip the mechanism. 

Here's the thing that made up my mind that it will be my next saw.....the extra few hundred dollars that it will cost you up front....will be tens of thousands less than the medical bills if you ever stick a finger into the blade. Now some people say....i'm careful....it won't happen.....but if you look around this board, there's a bunch of life time wood workers that are missing fingers....parts of fingers....or have the scars to prove they almost lost them. 

If you never need the blade brake.....you'll still have had a great saw with a very accurate fence....good machining.....and a top notch safety system.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

By the way......unless your running this saw 12 hours a day 6 days a week.....its my opinion that a 5hp motor is overkill for a home shop. I think you'll be very happy with a 3hp motor......which would likely put you in this saw....

For $3299 - Sawstop.....a WITH the safety equipment...

SawStop PCS31230-TGP252 3-HP Professional Cabinet Saw Assembly with 52-Inch Professional T-Glide Fence System, Rails and Extension Table - Amazon.com

Delta Unisaw.....$3299....no safety brake....but USA made...

Delta 36-L352 UniSaw - Amazon.com

Powermatic...$2819....no safety brake...50 inch fence instead of 52

Powermatic 1792000K Model PM 2000 3 Horsepower Cabinet Saw with 50-Inch Accu-Fence, 2 Cast Iron Extension Wings, Table Board, and Legs, 230-Volt 1 Phase - Amazon.com


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Rodney......I'm not saying Jet isn't worth a look, but no other saw will do what a Sawstop will. They are new in the sense that they have been around since 2005.....so not brand new....but not an old company either. Keeping in mind....powermatic and delta have both been sold in recent years....so its not like they're an old family company either. Sawstop appears to be growing pretty well as many schools and industrial shops have picked them up......so I wouldn't be too concerned about them going away any time soon.... As to their quality......they make a darn good saw in addition to the safety part. If you look inside one of them....they're built really well....which is a must to take the forces that will occur if you ever trip the mechanism. Here's the thing that made up my mind that it will be my next saw.....the extra few hundred dollars that it will cost you up front....will be tens of thousands less than the medical bills if you ever stick a finger into the blade. Now some people say....i'm careful....it won't happen.....but if you look around this board, there's a bunch of life time wood workers that are missing fingers....parts of fingers....or have the scars to prove they almost lost them. If you never need the blade brake.....you'll still have had a great saw with a very accurate fence....good machining.....and a top notch safety system.


This is exactly how I feel. I think the only reason to not buy one is if you can't afford it. I do think that the argument that is is cheaper than a hospital visit does hold water. The build quality seems to be excellent on the cabinet saws. The extra money is like insurance, but instead of getting a check for your hand, you get to keep it and all your phalanges. As to the supply of parts, other than the breaking system and the trunnions, most wear parts should be available from different sources. I mean a table saw is a pretty simple machine. An electric motor turning a belt driven arbor.


----------



## Rodney R (Jan 3, 2014)

ryan,
I think you pretty much made my decision for me. I looked at the links, and the best reviews came from the saw stop, plus it won't cut fingers off.
thank you

Rodney


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Rodney.....stick around and keep posting. Too often the new guys here get one or two answers and take off....there's a ton of guys with decades of info in their brains....I learn something almost every day here....


----------



## jepp (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, I use a Sawstop at work. Great saw. I accidentally set it off one day. Very easy to replace the shot mechanism and blade. 

I highly recommend them.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

If you have the money then the Sawstop is a no brainer but I wouldn't count the Jet out, if you don't want to spend that much. I got my new saw last year and went through the same process you are. I was undecided between the Grizzly, Jet and Sawstop. I finally decided on the Jet Deluxe Xacta saw because I could get it for over a thousand dollars less then the Sawstop would cost me and I liked the features it had over the Grizzly models. I really like my Jet and if you don't want to spend the money for a Sawstop then it's a viable option.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If you ever have an accident....that 1000 will cover about the ambulance ride and the first 5 minutes in the ER. 


Just saying.....


----------



## Rodney R (Jan 3, 2014)

ryan,
I think I'll be around for a while, I have lots of questions, but will spend most of my time lurking in the shadows.

Rodney


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No reason you need to be in the shadows...tons of guys on here willing to provide advice


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Rodney R said:


> ryan,
> I think I'll be around for a while, I have lots of questions, but will spend most of my time lurking in the shadows.
> 
> Rodney


Well, at least you didn't start out making the mistake of overpaying for a new jet or a powermatic. SS makes a good product, saw blade brake notwithstanding. However, check out the grizly 690 and the 1023 for an equally good TS ( it just doesn't have a blade brake) at much more reasonable prices.


----------



## Bob327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ttharp said:


> I think the new ones are not built like the old ones and when I compare them to the other saws on the market at the same price point they just don't match up in build quality to me. With my money I would buy a grizzly and run with the savings over the delta. This is just my opinion. Plenty of diehard unisaw fans out there I know. In the interest of full disclosure I also prefer a Milwaukee palm grip router base over over the sacred D handle porter cable, so I may just be a super weirdo.


This may be true about new saws vs old saws...
This is actually my first post BUT back to the point 

I run a Jet cabinet saw as well as a Rockwell/Delta (the dual name gives you a hint of just how old my saws are (and I am) The Rockwell/Delta was purchased in the mid to late 60's the Jet in the early 70's. I run Bessemer (sp) rails and fences on the jet and my R/D is set up as a cross cut saw using a sled...

In the 40 to 50 years I have used both of these saws I have never had a problem and honestly I would buy both again today IF they were still made as well as they were when I purchased mine... 

My Original Sears Craftsman floor model drill press is just as Good as new...and I also have (but never use) my fathers original 6 inch short bed sears jointer that was made in the early 1930's darn thing works But I normally use my Rockwell Jointer (all my machines are old how long has it been since Rockwell was purchased by Delta ??) 

Bob G


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

For what it's worth, I know some guys with Powermatic saws - the oldest is a 66 saw, and he loves it. I've used it: it runs like new. I've seen the 2000 saw guts - it's the big brother to the 66 saw. Both beat anything I've seen from Delta or Jet.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

*Update!*

Here's a quick update for you all. I ended up going with Grizzly. Ordered a G1023RLWX table saw. 5hp and 220v so I'll have to run a circuit for it. That's ok though because it will be all of about 15 feet from my main breaker and I have plenty of extra wire left over from a home renovation project. I also picked up 30th Anniversary band saw which again, will need a circuit run for it, but again will be close to the breaker. 

One thing I noticed is that the shipping weight for these things is listed as about 550 and 350 pounds respectively. HOLY #&@*! That's 900 pounds worth of tools heading my way. Are they really that heavy? That seems insanely heavy, even for a table saw.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Err, sorry, posted in the wrong thread. I thought this was the one I started asking a little while back. That's what I get for not paying attention.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats on the buys. Smart, value driven choices are seldom regretted. Regarding their weight, an appliance hand truck and removal of easily remove able components( tables, wheels) can make the task quite manageable.


----------



## JimTee (Jun 29, 2016)

One note to consider about SawStop. The safety mechanism can be switched off and I know guys who do it because the sensor can be tripped by moisture content in wood of other false alarms. Each time the mechanism activates you have spent between $150 and $200 between the cost of the safety cartridge and a new blade. But then, what value a finger? And the build quality of the SawStop is beautiful, precise and durable. They don’t have the time-tested reputation of a Unisaw or a Powermatic however.


----------



## JimTee (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a SawStop and do love it for my purposes -- and the mechanism has yet to trigger. If you’re handy mechanically, a buddy has an old 3 hp Delta Unisaw that he bought for $200 then added a Biesemeryer Fence system, an Incra mitre and an aftermarket saftey shield and dust collection. It’s also an awesome saw that's built like a tank and seems like it will run forever.


----------

